# DuraFlame logs as firestarter?



## paulgp602 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, I recall reading on here that someone uses Dura Flame fireplace logs cut up into smaller pieces as firestarters. Can I do this without mucking up my stove? The manual states to not use those logs- for what reason it doesn't say though. If I can use them, how big of pieces should I break them up into? Thanks for any info.


----------



## mikedengineer (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know what others do, but I break off a piece the size of... a half a sandwich (sorry I'm eating lunch and that's the first thing that came to mind). That seems to be a good size for me. As far as your manual not recomend the use of them maybe because they think the log may burn to hot or something. ?? I have an old Vermont Castings Resolute and have no problems doing this. I would definitely recommend doing this because it is so much easier to get fire going... at least for myself.

-Mike


----------



## paulgp602 (Sep 19, 2006)

Homer voice: MMMMMMMMM... DuraFlame sandwich.

 I think I am going to give it a try this year. It is cheaper than fatwood and easier to pick up while at the supermarket shopping for groceries.


----------



## Mike Wilson (Sep 19, 2006)

Home Despot has duraflame starter "logs," which are about the size of 2 packs of cigarettes.  They're all individually wrapped, pre split, and ready to go.  When I start a fire from cold, I use one.  Works fine, no problems.

-- Mike


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

one way to make your fat wood last twice as long, take your ten pound bag you buy and shrink wrap or ceran wrap the bag and sticks all tight (make shure you keep the twine out of the way). If you buy it buy the box, then just wrap the fatwood. if you have a chop saw or a band saw, just run it through the middle of the bag, walahhhh  you have twice as much fat wood now. (not realy, but it doesnt take a whole stick to light a fire, just a few small ones.) If your saw doenst have the capacity to do it in one wack, then divide the bag or box in half and do it that way.


----------



## DonCT (Sep 19, 2006)

I use the QuickStart wedges. Bricks are packaged in groups of 2, and a single brick gives me about 5-6 starts. I just brake off a couple small pieces, place them under my kindling and POOF, they get things started in a hurry. I don't have to worry about newspaper ash flying around or going out. They burn long enough to get things going.

I think they tell you not to burn the Dura Logs in your wood stove because of the residue that can build up, and also possibly the excessive heat. I dunno.....


----------



## martel (Sep 19, 2006)

What exactly is fatwood?


----------



## Michael6268 (Sep 19, 2006)

DonCT said:
			
		

> I think they tell you not to burn the Dura Logs in your wood stove because of the residue that can build up, and also possibly the excessive heat. I dunno.....





Excessive heat from a duraflame??  Are these "new and improved super duraflames" ?  I want some!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

I have always figured that the problem with the Dura-Flames is that in an air restriced appliance like a wood stove that unburned wax would condense in the stove and the flue and would accumulate. Well, until it all lit off at once. Mega Candle.

In an open fireplace the little capsules get enough air to burn it all off.

If you are just using pieces for starters then I don't think the little bit of residue has a fighting chance when that stove gets up to five or six hundred with a firebox temp of a 1100 or so. Poof! Bye, bye little bit of wax.


----------



## Dave_1 (Sep 19, 2006)

Martel,

“Rosin, formerly called colophony or Greek pitch (Pix græca), is a solid form of resin obtained from pines and some other plants, mostly conifers, produced by heating fresh liquid resin to vaporise the volatile liquid terpene components. It is semi-transparent and varies in color from yellow to black. At room temperature it is brittle, but it melts at stove-top temperatures. It chiefly consists of different resin acids, especially abietic acid.”

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wood_rosin

In the south it is called “lighter wood”

Dave


----------



## Roospike (Sep 19, 2006)

I was one that posted using Duraflame logs to start fires. I buy two logs a year (@ $2.49 each )and cut them up into 1/2"- 3/4" slices and then take the slice and break it into 4 peices. 2 logs will last me all year for my house stove and the garage stove. i take 2 of the 1/4" peices and start the fire. Works awesome , the Duraflame stays hot and burns long enough to get the fire started. Some mention not to burn the Dura Flame logs in a modern EPA stove or air tight stove ..... This would be correct if burning WHOLE LOGS and the whole logs do get real hot and you can get a wax build up over time in a fire place , small slices are no problem at all just for fire starters. I burned 4 cords of wood in my stove and used the Dura Flame log "slices" and there was no over fire from being too hot and no wax build up. When i cleaned my wood stove this year i had around 1 cup of dry power ash from the chimney clean out,  the inside of the fire box and secondary burn chamber was just lite brown power ash with no tar or build up. BTW When i cut up my Dura Flame logs into slices and then break them into 1/4" chunks i put the chunks into a large coffee can with a lid to keep in the house. There have been other fire starter ideas mentioned that sound like good ideas but i cant give a green light to how they work and that there are no ill affects for long term usage. 





			
				DonCT said:
			
		

> I think they tell you not to burn the Dura Logs in your wood stove because of the residue that can build up, and also possibly the excessive heat. I dunno.....


----------



## webbie (Sep 19, 2006)

paulgp602 said:
			
		

> Hi, I recall reading on here that someone uses Dura Flame fireplace logs cut up into smaller pieces as firestarters. Can I do this without mucking up my stove? The manual states to not use those logs- for what reason it doesn't say though. If I can use them, how big of pieces should I break them up into? Thanks for any info.



Of course, our sponsor and fellow forum participant NW Fuels - sells the Supercedars....and this year with a special hearth.com label on them!

They are scored in 1/2 and start a fire pretty well.

See: http://www.supercedar.com

Note: Thomas is a small business and invented this product as well as the production machinery which makes them!


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty well?  Read the test results between Fatwood and Duraflame with the Super Cedar. It is done by a Fire Forensics Lab. Can be seen at supercedar.com. Iam still happy to send you guys a free sample. Just email your physical shipping address.

Thomas


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 20, 2006)

I get plenty of construction scraps I split ip into kindling plus all the dead tree limba that nature prunes for me. I just build a fire from what I have. The old fashion way, Using actual small splits of cord wood mixed in building the fire. Both stoves being cats, I put nothing in there to effect the cats


----------



## suematteva (Sep 20, 2006)

Rutland makes a product that works good also, 2 bucks for a box, use about 1/2 of what they say,,especially when making cold  starts fall and spring otherwise we have plenty of small stuff just from the yard..


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 20, 2006)

Elk, Would you use something that makes your cats perform better?
Thomas


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 20, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Elk, Would you use something that makes your cats perform better?
> Thomas




Tom Count me in


----------



## martel (Sep 20, 2006)

Tom,
i tried sending a PM but it did not go through. I assume your address is on the site?


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 20, 2006)

The Super Cedar has been proven by Sud Chemie (Manufacturers of Cats) too enhance the performance by 20% and too therefore prolong the life of the Cats. 

Some day you should try them!
Thomas


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 20, 2006)

Email your info to forstarts@aol.com and they will ship tomorrow. (samples)


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2006)

NW Fuels said:
			
		

> Elk, Would you use something that makes your cats perform better?
> Thomas



If you can make my cats perform at all I'd be impressed. All they want to do is eat and sleep.


----------



## NWfuel (Sep 20, 2006)

Vashon Cats do more than that I'm told.
Thomas


----------



## Bezalel (Sep 20, 2006)

Roospike, what do you use to slice the DuraFlame log with?  They're hard and do not cut easily!


THANKS!


----------



## Roospike (Sep 20, 2006)

Bez said:
			
		

> R, what do you use to slice the DuraFlame log with? They're hard and do not cut easily!
> 
> 
> THANKS!


What i used to do is put the Duraflame log on the floor in the garage and take a square ended shovel and slice them this way , worked for many years. Now i have a cheap miter saw that i picked up for the not so nice things to cut so i didnt mess up my DeWalt sliding compound miter saw. I cut both my Duraflame logs at one time (same day) and put some in the house in an old coffee can and the rest in the garage in a Rubbermaid bucket with lid. The total breaks down to: 1 six pound Duraflame log i get about 26/27 slices and break them into 1/4th's = 104 fire starters X 2 six pound Duraflame logs = 208-210 fire starters for only $5.oo ($2.50 each 6 lb log) Easy and very hard price to beat for 210 fire starters.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 20, 2006)

If insteristed Duraflame has a screen saver per there web site that you can down load (8 choices) Kinda cool ( or HOT i should say ) http://www.duraflame.com/screensaver01.html


----------



## Bezalel (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks ... yeah I don't think I want to do that on my only miter.  But you gave me an idea.  I can use my axe.  They don't have to be clean-cut slices, do they!


----------



## Roospike (Sep 20, 2006)

Bez said:
			
		

> Thanks ... yeah I don't think I want to do that on my only miter.  But you gave me an idea.  I can use my axe.  They don't have to be clean-cut slices, do they!


No , they dont have to be clean cut. I ended up using a cheap miter saw to get more slices per log. Watch your toes with the axe.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 22, 2006)

> Of course, our sponsor and fellow forum participant NW Fuels - sells the Supercedars....and this year with a special hearth.com label on them!
> 
> They are scored in 1/2 and start a fire pretty well




Somewhere on this forum, I found that this sponsor asked for people to try some off these.  I emailed him, and received them today.  Very professional packaging, good looking.  I like the olde tyme trademark.  I will certainly give some more feedback when I finally get to make a fire!


----------



## Martin Strand III (Oct 3, 2006)

If you have'em 'round, dry pine cones (made by Mother Nature) make excellent firestarters.

And, you can't beat the price.

Aye,
Marty

Grandma used to say, "A penny saved is a penny earned".


----------

